# Building New Loft.



## ssteeler (Nov 16, 2009)

I am building a new loft because my small brood is growing and needs bigger space. I want to relocate the new loft about 100 feet away from the old location. Will this create a problem when releasing them? I have had some of them out to fly, but others have never been out. They have been it this loft for about a year now, but some were born about 3 months ago. Thanks for the help.


----------



## earlofwood (Jul 1, 2012)

I don't think you will lose any birds. They may get confused for a few days and hang around the old loft but they should eventually adapt. If/when you release the birds, you may want to run through trap training again to show them where the trap is located and definitely make sure your old traps are closed. I have moved rollers to other kit boxes and haven't had any trouble. Good luck!


----------

